# Spiele für 2 Spieler mit 2 Gamepads an einen PC?



## Dwayne1988 (3. September 2013)

*Spiele für 2 Spieler mit 2 Gamepads an einen PC?*

Jemand damit zufällig erfahrung? Irgendwie wäres ja Unsinn Konsole zu kaufen und jene Spiele nochmal wenn sie z.B vorhanden sind.


----------



## Yan04 (3. September 2013)

*AW: Spiele für 2 Spieler mit 2 Gamepads an einen PC?*

Dirt 3/Showdown, F1 2012, Grid 2, Fifa 13, Pes 13 usw.

Mal ne kleine Liste:
Multiplayer Options : Same/Split-Screen Multiplayer

Die sind aber wohl nicht alle mit Controller spielbar


----------



## timbo01 (3. September 2013)

*AW: Spiele für 2 Spieler mit 2 Gamepads an einen PC?*

Blur,Portal 2 und Worms fallen mir da spontan ein.


----------



## heldarious (3. September 2013)

Split second


----------



## Nazzy (3. September 2013)

*AW: Spiele für 2 Spieler mit 2 Gamepads an einen PC?*

Sonic Allstars Transformed Racing, Trine 1 und 2


----------



## JPW (3. September 2013)

*AW: Spiele für 2 Spieler mit 2 Gamepads an einen PC?*

Castle Crashers
Monaco
Blur
Magicka (suboptimal) 
Alle Lego Spiele
Audiosurf 

Das sind so die die mir spontan einfallen und auch gut sind.


----------



## Superwip (3. September 2013)

*AW: Spiele für 2 Spieler mit 2 Gamepads an einen PC?*

Track Mania 2


----------



## Skipper81Ger (5. September 2013)

Rayman origin, legends, torchlight, trine, diverse beat em ups ala. street fighter, mortal kombat 9, autorennen, auch noch andere jump n runs oder sogar kostenlose mario-clone, tower defense, so mancher shooter,fifa. usw usw. Also bis man sich ne konsole mit mehreren Spielen, mindestens 2 pads,fesplatte, ( für shooter) Maus -Tastatur zusammengekauft hat ist man ja bei der neueren Generation schon bei rund 1000 Euro angelangt. Investiere lieber in 2 pads für den pc, oder nimm n alten von der x box, der Rest ist ja eh schon dran und die Spiele sind zudem auch noch deutlich günstiger.

Ich spiele momentan rayman legends. Am heimischen tv oder Monitor wie ich will. Sehr geil zu 2t. Über steam gibt es sogar die suchoption Spiele mit "lokalem-coop-modus" und " kontrollpad-unterstützung" zu finden. Da gibt's etliche.


----------

